# Don't make my mistake - scent articles



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh wow I never thought about that!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, whenever they adjust my prednisone dose it seems to give Tito pause.....


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Is it possible that Flip was affected by the Mucinex as well?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, I definately think that's what it was for him too, because he has had no problems at all since that night.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Note to self... do not bring drugs to the NOI>>>>LOL!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey Michelle, I can tell you from experience, Xanax does not affect scenting abilities ROFL


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Hey Michelle, I can tell you from experience, Xanax does not affect scenting abilities ROFL


 
 now how to get me some of that, I have a feeling I might need some by the way I feel just thinking about how close it is getting to leaving...:doh:


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Geez! Forget the dogs, let's drug test the handlers!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

IowaGold said:


> Geez! Forget the dogs, let's drug test the handlers!


Oh nooooooo... busted..... I do take two Advil the morning of the show..LOL.. I have a hard enough time keeping things straight and not making a handler mistake.. I can only imagine...ROFL:doh:


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Interesting. I took the prescription version (Liquibid) for years before it became over-the-counter. I played scent/tracking games with Bennett for his entire life, with no problems. Maybe because I took Liquibid almost daily and he didn't know better?


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

I have even found that having a glass of wine with supper and then doing articles afterward affects the results...you smell a bit "off" I guess.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

every time they adjust my prednisone dose I find that Tito spends a bit longer at the pile searching out the correct article....


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I know this thread is a few days old, but just had to jump in and share my frustration. I actually have to start articles from scratch with Jersey because of a similar issue. I quit smoking in August using Bupropion (Zyban)... so my scent is apparently completely out of whack. We actually were doing fine until the end of September because we'd do articles so frequently and I'm guessing the change in my scent was gradual, so he was somewhat adjusting as we went. But once I started traveling back and forth to NC to facilitate our upcoming move and we dropped off for a week without practicing, that was the end of it. 

I haven't had time to consistently work with him over the past month so I decided I'm just going to let it go, finish up my prescription (I think I have about a week left), get through this move, and start fresh in January. It's a shame though... we were getting SO close to being ring ready, and I was ready to start thinking about fun matches.. but now everything probably needs a ton of refreshing. :doh:

Julie and Jersey


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Jersey's Mom said:


> I know this thread is a few days old, but just had to jump in and share my frustration. I actually have to start articles from scratch with Jersey because of a similar issue. I quit smoking in August using Bupropion (Zyban)... so my scent is apparently completely out of whack. We actually were doing fine until the end of September because we'd do articles so frequently and I'm guessing the change in my scent was gradual, so he was somewhat adjusting as we went. But once I started traveling back and forth to NC to facilitate our upcoming move and we dropped off for a week without practicing, that was the end of it.
> 
> I haven't had time to consistently work with him over the past month so I decided I'm just going to let it go, finish up my prescription (I think I have about a week left), get through this move, and start fresh in January. It's a shame though... we were getting SO close to being ring ready, and I was ready to start thinking about fun matches.. but now everything probably needs a ton of refreshing. :doh:
> 
> Julie and Jersey


That sucks. But at least her was understanding the exercise hopefully it won't take him too long to adjust. Good luck with that!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Jersey's Mom said:


> I know this thread is a few days old, but just had to jump in and share my frustration. I actually have to start articles from scratch with Jersey because of a similar issue. I quit smoking in August using Bupropion (Zyban)... so my scent is apparently completely out of whack. We actually were doing fine until the end of September because we'd do articles so frequently and I'm guessing the change in my scent was gradual, so he was somewhat adjusting as we went. But once I started traveling back and forth to NC to facilitate our upcoming move and we dropped off for a week without practicing, that was the end of it.
> 
> I haven't had time to consistently work with him over the past month so I decided I'm just going to let it go, finish up my prescription (I think I have about a week left), get through this move, and start fresh in January. It's a shame though... we were getting SO close to being ring ready, and I was ready to start thinking about fun matches.. but now everything probably needs a ton of refreshing. :doh:
> 
> Julie and Jersey


Wow... So interesting, isn't it? No worries -- behaviors that were solid tend to come back much quicker when something happens and you have to re-train. He understands "find you," he's just not sure what "you" smell like. My bet is that a week of daily training will clean it all up!

And hey... CONGRATS ON QUITTING SMOKING! That's MORE than worth the added training time!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Wow... So interesting, isn't it? No worries -- behaviors that were solid tend to come back much quicker when something happens and you have to re-train. He understands "find you," he's just not sure what "you" smell like. My bet is that a week of daily training will clean it all up!
> 
> And hey... CONGRATS ON QUITTING SMOKING! That's MORE than worth the added training time!


I had thought the same, though it is nice to hear it from you and GS. Only problem is between the packing I'm doing now and him going to spend a month or so with my sister, I'm not going to be able to commit to a solid week until we move into the house in January.  On the plus side, though, by then the meds should be well out of my system and my scent should remain pretty stable from thereon out.

And thanks!! Though it may have set us back on the obedience, I just keep telling myself how much it'll help for agility! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

This is something I learned years ago. I take numerous drugs - all legally - and they are constantly being tweaked. It can really throw the dogs off my scent. What I actually do now is the morning of a trial I delay taking anything till after we have been in Utility. It is a major help for the dogs.


----------

